# What's My Ancestry?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello, My name is Susanna and I was born on Thursday (3/7/2013). Can you guess my ancestry?onder:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Texas.girl said:


> Hello, My name is Susanna and I was born on Thursday (3/7/2013). Can you guess my ancestry?onder:
> 
> View attachment 19844
> 
> ...


Oh.....you named her after me! 
Um I'm no expert, but maybe a little Nubian & Alpine 

Is she home bred? Then I guess she'd have Spanish


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I see Kiko and Boer


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I see Kiko and Boer


Yea you're probably right


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Yea you're probably right


Only reason I guessed that was because I believe she raises meat goats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The color and shape look very Nubian (crossed with something) to me, but I am really bad at this. She is ADORABLE!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Oh.....you named her after me!
> Um I'm no expert, but maybe a little Nubian & Alpine
> 
> Is she home bred? Then I guess she'd have Spanish


You win the prize. Good for you.:thumbup:

Shortly after I acquired Bambi (momma) I asked the folks here what she is. The consensus was Nubian/Alpine/pygmy or something small? Bambi is little, only about 25 inches tall. She was born Feb. 2012. Susanna's daddy is a solid black Spanish Buck.

















So, is Susanna a meat goat or a dairy goat.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

And yes, Susanna is actually my real name


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw...she's so cute!


----------

